# Ben Nye Haul



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2009)

Fuschia blush, Royal purple, dont know, Patriot blue, Tangerine, Bronze,Golden Apricot, Indian copper, Raisin, Rich Suede, Brickstone, don't know.






apricot, orange pop blush, grapevine blush


----------



## dominicana90 (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you depot these yourself?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 1, 2009)

Great haul! I think that is one of the premade palettes.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominicana90* 

 
_Did you depot these yourself?_

 
No, I bought them depotted.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

They look Yummy!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

i looooove ben nye! great haul!


----------

